# Back Garden Project.



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey guys this is my back garden project so far. 
Relocated the clothes whirly then marked out for the decking. Built the decking all by myself. Not bad for a first attempt I thought! 

















With the handrails on

















Next up will be replacing the scabby old slabs on the back door steps and the side path. This will be laid with steps built in too. The shed will also be getting replaced and the back fence needs a paint too. 
Happy with progress so far though and you get a better sense of achievement doing it all yoursel!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks good buddy


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice project, looks great


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good stuff, I've done quite a bit in my garden too. Built a greenhouse and a shed. Sorted the water retention problem we had.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work mate, great little sun spot there! :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Nice work mate, great little sun spot there! :thumb:


Cheers mate yeah it's the one spot in the garden that gets the sun all day and evening (When we get any!!). So was the perfect place to put the deck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks good - buy a black car you wont have time for the garden!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great effort


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

Neat job with the decking! 

Obviously a man after my own heart - minimal maintenance required there but will look good when you've finished!

Marco


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Some more updates from the last week. Had initially planned to renew the rear steps but when I removed the old slabs the structure crumbled in bits. Really bad workmanship and amazed they've stood for so long! Was even old bits of roof tile concreted in to pack up the steps!!. Lol. 
So we just decided to build a deck over this too now.

































































More progress today in that I finished the first set of steps and built a pathway to connect both decks.

























Mrs C's new flower bed 









Taking shape nicely but still a lot to do yet. New flagstone path to lay and a new shed to build too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like a nice place to sit with a beer


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> Looks like a nice place to sit with a beer


Yeah just got to build the new table and chair set then it'll be time to kick back with a few cold ones! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Only worry is the tread on the step is narrow, need to be careful in the wet.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work there looks really good!

You need a nice BBQ too! especially with this weather we are having at the minute!


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Very nice indeed. Only worry is the tread on the step is narrow, need to be careful in the wet.


Yeah I realised that after I built them by they will only be used occasionally once I get the main set built beside the back door and they will be built with proper treads. I'm going to get some non slip grip tape to fit to the treads 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice work there looks really good!
> 
> You need a nice BBQ too! especially with this weather we are having at the minute!


Thanks mate yeah got a brand new Weber sitting in the garage under its cover lol. Going away with work tomorrow for 2 weeks but when I come back we are planning to get it out and have the family round 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's coming up lovely fella, I like it very much :thumb:


----------

